# MIMs Prolactrone log



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 4, 2012)

I will be doing a log for Black Lion Research on prolactrone

Thanks BLR for this opportunity!

My cycle is as follows

1-14 test e 600 mg
1-14 arimidex .25-.5 eod or e3d 
1-12 deca 300 mg
1-12 prolactrone 1-3 caps a day
1-4 Anadrol 50 mg a day
13-16- IMLs Halo extreme 100 mg Ed

PCT- 
Clomid 100/100/50/50
IMLs OSTA RX 3 caps a day
DAA
Adex as needed 

Looking forward to logging 

Please feel free to join me


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 4, 2012)

Might as well put today's workout- did back and a couple of sets for biceps



Only got two on dead lift today out of 315 even with wrist straps my grip was giving out

Here are my stats
21 years old
153 pounds, 12 ish percent BF
5'6

Will post a start up pic later


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 4, 2012)

Most recent picture


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 4, 2012)

Gear porn


----------



## brundel (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh awesome!
Im not sure if its better here or in open forum. If we dont get much traffic Ill move it.
Looks like a good cycle and I would expect good gains..Anadrol puts like 20-30lbs on me while on cycle.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 4, 2012)

brundel said:


> Oh awesome!
> Im not sure if its better here or in open forum. If we dont get much traffic Ill move it.
> Looks like a good cycle and I would expect good gains..Anadrol puts like 20-30lbs on me while on cycle.



Oh shit u can move it if need be

Thanks man hoping to blow up


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah it's not getting any traffic


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 5, 2012)

Very lethargic today


----------



## brundel (Sep 5, 2012)

Ill move it to supps.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks man

A few hours after taking the a bombs I got real lethargic

Today I worked out shoulders and traps


Had a great workout felt real pumped in the gym

At 6PM I'll take my other 25 mg dose of Anadrol


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 5, 2012)

Got some blood work back, how does my liver look ? 
This is while I was takin Methadrol extreme


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 5, 2012)

Took my first prolactrone  I'm Gonna start with 1 cap a day and see how I react


----------



## brundel (Sep 5, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Got some blood work back, how does my liver look ?
> This is while I was takin Methadrol extreme
> 
> View attachment 47264



Looks good for being on methadrol.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice, I'm stopping Anadrol on the first day I had every bad side effect in the book, might throw in dbol In a month

I was vomiting, horrible lethargy, felt like death, IMO not worth it


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 6, 2012)

Took my prolactrone with lunch today

Feel a lot better today now that I'm not on any orals

Just injections for now 

I worked legs today, I don't like doing legs tbh :wink finger:


----------



## brundel (Sep 6, 2012)

Glad your feeling better. Anadrol makes me feel like death as well.
I used to hate training legs but once I really got on em I started seeing growth and separation and now they are like any other BP.
Seems like my whole body grows more when I train legs as well.
Your main strength in alot of things is related to leg strength.
Its good to have strong legs.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> Glad your feeling better. Anadrol makes me feel like death as well.
> I used to hate training legs but once I really got on em I started seeing growth and separation and now they are like any other BP.
> Seems like my whole body grows more when I train legs as well.
> Your main strength in alot of things is related to leg strength.
> Its good to have strong legs.



Thanks man
My legs and calves  are very stubborn 
I'll stick to training legs but it's not a major priority right now

Question: I won't crash from discontinuing orals today  right since I pinned 150 deca and 300 test e Tuesday?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 7, 2012)

Day 4 on test and deca and my testicles already hurt :wink finger:


----------



## brundel (Sep 7, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Thanks man
> My legs and calves  are very stubborn
> I'll stick to training legs but it's not a major priority right now
> 
> Question: I won't crash from discontinuing orals today  right since I pinned 150 deca and 300 test e Tuesday?



This is hard to determine.
I have a recommendation. Shoot your gear EOD no matter what the dose is.

150mg test + 75mg deca eod and your hormone levels remain stable and elevated.

The goal on cycle is SUSTAINED elevated levels. The more frequent the injections the more stable the hormone level will be at the elevated point.
If you have less frequent injections there will always be a part of the week where hormone levels are lower than desired.

This will also prevent side effects caused by wide hormone fluctuations.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 7, 2012)

brundel said:


> This is hard to determine.
> I have a recommendation. Shoot your gear EOD no matter what the dose is.
> 
> 150mg test + 75mg deca eod and your hormone levels remain stable and elevated.
> ...



So far I feel fine, i think I'm gonna wait it out EOD injections may not be plausible


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 7, 2012)

Have a great mind set so far
Pinning my second dose of test and deca tomorrow 
150 deca 300 test e


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 7, 2012)

Today's workout
Great strength in the gym



Now that I'm off orals I feel 10x less lethargic


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 8, 2012)

Off Day today

Taking 1 prolactrone at lunch, so far so good,


----------



## brundel (Sep 8, 2012)

169 views and no traffic? weird.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 8, 2012)

brundel said:


> 169 views and no traffic? weird.



Maybe cause of my size -.-


----------



## brundel (Sep 8, 2012)

Post nudes for reference.





Might generate traffic.








100% homo.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 8, 2012)

brundel said:


> Post nudes for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao


----------



## brundel (Sep 8, 2012)

lol.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 8, 2012)

Does prolactrone reduce gyno?

Mine is like almost non-existent now and I had a pea sized lump


----------



## brundel (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, if it was caused by elevated prolactin it can remedy it for sure.
My training partner was lactating and had gyno. 3 caps a day fixed everything after a couple weeks.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 8, 2012)

Did my second pin for the week
150 deca 300 test 
Total this week 300 deca 600 test E

Waiting for this shit to kick in


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 9, 2012)

Rest day two took prolactrone with lunch again
Cant wait to tear up chest tomorrow


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 10, 2012)

Monday is chest day

Took 1 prolactrone at lunch
Waiting for deca and test to kick in
Strength has stayed the same even after discontinuing Methadrol Extreme

Here's the workout



Let's get it - pinning tomorrow 

How about some followers?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 11, 2012)

Today was a good day
It's my 2 year anniversary with my fiancé 

Took my prolactrone with lunch 
Everything is running smoothly so far
Hopefully that doesn't change when the test and deca kick in

Maintaining about 10 pounds from methadrol extreme so I'm guessing I'm not gonna crash

Strength is still up

Only did 305x2 for last set of deadlift today cause of back pumps, killer!



Pinning later today can't wait


----------



## brundel (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome brother. Keep it up. Seems like there is alot less traffic on this forum lately.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 11, 2012)

brundel said:


> Awesome brother. Keep it up. Seems like there is alot less traffic on this forum lately.



Sucks man


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 12, 2012)

Took 1 prolactrone with lunch

Went to gym around 1 did shoulders


Gonna switch up smith machine and dumbbell presses for shoulders every week

Was sweating like no other today in the gym for no reason I could think of

Might be the gear?


----------



## brundel (Sep 12, 2012)

Tren makes me sweat and super out of breath....


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 12, 2012)

brundel said:


> Tren makes me sweat and super out of breath....



Do all 19-nors do this?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 13, 2012)

Today was leg day
Took 1 prolactrone with lunch 
The test and deca is slowly creeping up I can tell by my acne 

I usually hate leg Day
But today I took C4 extreme and I had a crazy workout

Felt real good

Here is the workout 



Stuffs gonna get real next week when the Test and deca is in full force

Took some measurements today also

16 inch arms , 38 inch chest, 22 inch quads, 15 inch calves, 47 inch shoulders, 33 inch waist, 13.5 forearms, 17.375 neck.

Looking to see dramatic results by january


----------



## brundel (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome brother. Great log.
Ill bet those measurements go up significantly over the course of this cycle.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 13, 2012)

Think I may be bulking too hard i feel fat my waist was a lot smaller 

Can still see abs though

Right now im consuming 3500-4000 calories 

Maintenance is around 2400


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 13, 2012)

Chest ATM


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 14, 2012)

Arm day 
Took 1 prolactrone with lunch

Took my BCAAs and went off the the gym in a half hour 

Today was arm Day bis, tris and forearms. 




Strength is creeping up slowly

Feeling the testosterone more and more each day 

Appetite is pretty big too

May be the test or deca?


----------



## brundel (Sep 14, 2012)

thats a pretty big cal increase.
ALmost certainly gonna gain fat.
I do 500 cals per week increase until I get fluffy then back off.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 15, 2012)

brundel said:


> thats a pretty big cal increase.
> ALmost certainly gonna gain fat.
> I do 500 cals per week increase until I get fluffy then back off.



I wake up every morning pretty cut though regardless 

Always had a very high metabolism

My body doesn't like to store fat

My father is also this way at age 48

Just has a beer gut


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 17, 2012)

Monday

Took Prolactrone, everything is going good so far

Today i did chest 



Switched it up a bit and used cables for crossovers

Test is kickin in hard


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 18, 2012)

Did back today

Had a good workout

Used c4 pre

Used the new Rope machine in my gym, shit burns


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 19, 2012)

Just got back from a shoulder work out 

Used the new rope machine yesterday so lost a couple reps here and there



Great workout over all 

Taking my prolactrone every day at lunch so far no problems


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 20, 2012)

Did legs today had a good workout overall

Took c4 pre workout 

Legs don't fit in jeans anymore so whatever I'm doing is working 



Would love some replies


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 21, 2012)

Great arm day hit them hard took my prolactrone an hour before going to the gym 




Everyone's noticing the mass gain very happy with that 

Now I get to help my fiance's family pack all weekend boooo


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 23, 2012)

Arms up almost a half inch cold already damn


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 24, 2012)

Today is national chest day so guess what I worked out?

Had a great workout trying to test my strength gains with dumbbell flat bench, might try 90s next week, we will see how that goes











Lose a lot of strength on incline of course, maybe one day ill do incline first

Seeing growth so I don't think the weight matters too much

Tomorrow is pin day week 3 starts tomorrow!

Taking my prolactrone every day and still good !


----------



## ebn2002 (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking good.  I've been following.  Interested to see the results on your frame.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 24, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Looking good.  I've been following.  Interested to see the results on your frame.



Thanks man!

Here's a pic taken today


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 25, 2012)

SICK back workout today

Took my preworkout 

Felt great felt strong 

Dead lifted 335x1 that's a personal record for me may not be much but I'm 155 pounds so ill take it


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 26, 2012)

Today was shoulders day pretty intense workout even though I was exhausted

Got the 65s up first time ever, my shoulders are weak




Got a bruise on the left side of my lower back and it is sore, I got legs tomorrow so I don't know if I should work around it or take a day off, I'll probably work around it

Been going too hard I guess

Think I'm gonna ice it or use icy hot on it

Input would be appreciated.


----------



## brundel (Sep 26, 2012)

Ice it and skip legs.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> Ice it and skip legs.



Got icy hot

Good enough? It would be a bitch to sit there with ice on it lol


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 28, 2012)

Skipped leg day yesterday cause of lower back muscle was pulled

Did arms today took a prewo 

Strength is goin up stupid fast

For this I did seated supinated dumbbell curls and seated hammers for back support

Also my close grip bench press has gone up about 60 pounds in a month!

I feel great 



Chest Monday gonna try the 90s yeah buddy

Monday I also start 50 mg of DP dbol a day 

5'6 170 here I come


----------



## tank07 (Sep 28, 2012)

looks like a hell of a set of traps for your size!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 28, 2012)

tank07 said:


> looks like a hell of a set of traps for your size!



Thanks man they are my best feature! Ha


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 1, 2012)

Day 29 threw in dp dbol at 50 mg a day split into 3 doses 1 upon waking 1 an hour pre workout and 10 mg later in the day

Weighing myself every week this am I was 157 pounds 

Did chest today got yet another PR

Not that impressive though lol


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 2, 2012)

Had a great workout today, didn't go too heavy on deads cause of what happened to my back last week

For up right rows it was a lower lat rope pull couldn't find it





Prolactrone is working great so far no doubt this is the start of week 5

Dbol is making me sweat like a whore in church!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 4, 2012)

Pinned quad Tuesday can barely walk yesterday and today

Also can't get out of bed in the morning

This dbol I got may be a hell of a lot stronger than the EP I took before 

Or it's the weather 81 degrees in October 

Does bother my multiple sclerosis


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I'm still limping workouts are suffering a little cause of it

Worked out shoulders and traps yesterday

Worked biceps and triceps today

Lowered my dose of dbol to 40 mg Ed

I still feel a little tired but nothing compared to 50mg

I think it's my blood pressure making me so tired 

We will see how 40 mg a day treats me this weekend and if I'm still not happy ill take 30 mg

Leg should be better by Monday at the latest 

I wanna tear shit up


----------



## brundel (Oct 6, 2012)

Sometimes liver strain can make you lethargic. Or..maybe its not dbol....


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> Sometimes liver strain can make you lethargic. Or..maybe its not dbol....



It's just EKs orals

Switched labs and I feel fine

Gonna try Anadrol from someone else next


----------



## brundel (Oct 6, 2012)

All the raws come from china mostly and they (china) are very hit and miss with quality and even supplying the right hormones...dbol makes me feel great. The last dbol i ran made me feel like i was gonna die....had to stop it. Still not sure why.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> All the raws come from china mostly and they (china) are very hit and miss with quality and even supplying the right hormones...dbol makes me feel great. The last dbol i ran made me feel like i was gonna die....had to stop it. Still not sure why.



Sounds like my exact situation


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 8, 2012)

Orals don't really seem worth it to me anymore, I felt a ton better just on test e and deca, don't feel like a zombie Anymore, just getting acid reflux now, probably just gonna take dbol with meals

IMLS "prohormones" agree with me more and they are just as potent


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 8, 2012)

Chest today, didn't have too good of a workout cause the leg but I got the job done



Already 5 weeks in its going by way too fast

Weight this morning was 157.6

Gained almost 4 pounds last week

Back was looking decent last night


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 9, 2012)

Appetite is in the trash, wish oral steroids didn't do this


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 9, 2012)

Ate as much as I could today

Worked out back had a good workout even though couldn't deadlift cause of my damn leg

Getting stronger each and every day 

Prolactrone is keepin the sides away as planned


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 10, 2012)

Skipped breakfast today just had a glass of OJ

Still got in enough calories a muffin helped 

Worked out shoulders and traps today

Pretty Good workout had nice burning sensations 

I think the dbol isn't affecting me anymore 

Time to start eating like a horse


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 11, 2012)

Worked out bis and tris today
May do legs tomorrow 



Strength is going up every week- 2 days into week 6

Some gnc machine


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 12, 2012)

Had a leg workout today tried to stay light to not aggravate my quad

Good workout when everything was done

Time for rest days


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a great chest day

Did barbell bench press which I haven't done for months 



Gaining slow cause of the methadrol I ran before cycle, might just run it again :wink finger:


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 17, 2012)

Yesterday was back day had a real good workout definitely felt it, back is getting real good size

No side effects from deca besides acne and I can deal wit that 

Prolactrone is a great product so far


----------



## jimm (Oct 17, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Skipped leg day yesterday cause of lower back muscle was pulled
> 
> Did arms today took a prewo
> 
> ...




i remember when i used to skip leg day.... them days are long gone


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 17, 2012)

Shoulder and trap day was great 

Sweating bullets from methadrol

Didn't wanna leave gym


----------



## ratedR (Oct 17, 2012)

if your feeling lethargic add in some DHEA at 100mg divided into 2 doses. Be sure when taking orals to have some liver lipid and bo support. IMLs ACS works pretty well 2 in the am 2 in the pm, take them 4 hrs after the oral bro. GL


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 18, 2012)

ratedR said:


> if your feeling lethargic add in some DHEA at 100mg divided into 2 doses. Be sure when taking orals to have some liver lipid and bo support. IMLs ACS works pretty well 2 in the am 2 in the pm, take them 4 hrs after the oral bro. GL



Thanks bro


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 18, 2012)

Today was arm day

Didn't take a preworkout so it was decent

PR'ed on cgbp again at 195x4

Didn't get much of a pump in there but felt the muscles being torn apart


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 19, 2012)

Finally a good leg day

Went for full ROM on all exercises 

Def could feel it more doing this



Moving my fiances family's house all weekend

Not looking forward to it


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 22, 2012)

This weekend was very exhausting, muscles were very sore yesterday from moving my fiances family's stuff 

Hitting chest day gonna attempt 195 on the bench press

No pre workout


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 22, 2012)

Worked chest today had a great session  even without the PWO

only did 190x5 on bench but did it with ease I wanna get at least 5 reps out of these lifts every week

May just do 200 next week




Weighing in tomorrow


----------



## brundel (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks like things are going good bro. Any negative sides?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 22, 2012)

brundel said:


> Looks like things are going good bro. Any negative sides?



Acne! Hahaha


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 23, 2012)

Prolactrone is showing to be a great product only taking 1 a day


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 23, 2012)

today worked out back had a great workout getting real strong

almost threw up on dead lifts on my third set i did 275x8, tried 315 and failed after that i was done for sure

sitting at 158 up 3 pounds in a week from the M.E


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 24, 2012)

Worked out shoulders and traps today had a nice quick session

Getting stretch marks under my left shoulder been had them under the right one 

They honestly make me feel good


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 25, 2012)

Worked out arms today had a good workout 



Short and sweet


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 29, 2012)

Worked out chest at home today, not really equipped with a lot but gym wasn't open due to weather



Gym will probably be closed tomorrow also


Got blood work done Friday had a little gyno scare in my right nipple 

Awaiting results most likely estrogen was high


----------



## brundel (Oct 29, 2012)

Yikes. Bloodwork will tell you for sure.
Did you up the AI dose?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 29, 2012)

brundel said:


> Yikes. Bloodwork will tell you for sure.
> Did you up the AI dose?



Yes I did only to .5 every day though

Don't have Enough


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Oct 30, 2012)

Just weighed my self came up 158.6 about a pound up from last week 

16.6 pounds total gain so far

Feel like gains are slowing down pretty fast

Today is the start of week 9

Debating stopping deca after week 10 and running Test two weeks after

Or

Running deca till week 12 is over and run test till after week 14 

With weeks 13-16 running halo extreme 

I don't think i can get too much more out of this cycle to be honest


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 1, 2012)

This has been a shitty week with the storm and all got in the gym today did a full body workout





Taking tomorrow off 

Be back in Gym Monday


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 2, 2012)

Everything is so sore today damn


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 2, 2012)

Gyno is going away as planned may just run Nolva by itself


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 5, 2012)

Got Back in the gym hard today 

Worked out chest and some traps

1rm'ed at 225 on flat bench

I weigh 160 so I'm happy with it




Week 10 starts tomorrow 

Question: does deca increase grip strength?

With my MS I usually have horrible grip strength 

I had to use straps for even bench press

On this cycle don't have to use anything


----------



## brundel (Nov 5, 2012)

your gonna want something to get the estro low.
Nolva is an estrogen technically and doesnt really lower estro is just binds to the receptor and blocks the estro. SO once you stop estro will still be high and the gyno will come back.
You have no access to any AI?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 5, 2012)

brundel said:


> your gonna want something to get the estro low.
> Nolva is an estrogen technically and doesnt really lower estro is just binds to the receptor and blocks the estro. SO once you stop estro will still be high and the gyno will come back.
> You have no access to any AI?



I have adex but I thought it was over kill my knees were killing me


----------



## longworthb (Nov 5, 2012)

Gyno is something u don't want to mess with. Try some formeron or letro to drop that e2 down and it should go away. Is it estrogen related or prolactin? I didn't catch your dose on the prolactrone. Oh forgot to add if your joints are sore and your on deca estro might be low and prolactin might be the problem. I had this problem my last tren cycle. I got some prolactin on the way thanks to saney for my tren cycle common up. Really looking forward to it


----------



## brundel (Nov 5, 2012)

Its true. You were only taking 1 cap of prolactrone right?
Id take 3.

Let me ask you. Is nolva helping? Cause if it is its estro related and your knees are hurting from something else.
If its prolactin related Nolva will potentially make it worse.

Bump the Prolactrone to 3 caps.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 5, 2012)

I've read studies saying nolva upregulates your receptors making prolactin sides worse


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> Its true. You were only taking 1 cap of prolactrone right?
> Id take 3.
> 
> Let me ask you. Is nolva helping? Cause if it is its estro related and your knees are hurting from something else.
> ...



The Nolva is helping

Still waiting on blood test results to confirm its estrogen


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> Its true. You were only taking 1 cap of prolactrone right?
> Id take 3.
> 
> Let me ask you. Is nolva helping? Cause if it is its estro related and your knees are hurting from something else.
> ...



To be honest I think my knee is a nerve pain from hitting a nerve in my glute a couple weeks back


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 8, 2012)

Took my day off yesterday

Today I worked out shoulders and legs

This is more important though-

Got my blood results back finally



Prolactrone at 1 cap a day has kept my levels in check thank you BLR!

The gyno is from my estrogen levels 

Is my adex bunk?

I was taking .25 E3d at first then I was taking .5 EOD 

Thank you BLR once again for a great product!


----------



## longworthb (Nov 8, 2012)

Estrogen is deff high. Get some formeron bro. How much test are u on?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 8, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Estrogen is deff high. Get some formeron bro. How much test are u on?



600 a week 400 deca a week


----------



## brundel (Nov 8, 2012)

Fantastic level for the Prolactin. Def gotta get the estro down. 
.25 e3d is not enough.
.5 ED would probably do the trick.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 9, 2012)

Worked out arms today 




Felt like I was hitting a plateau hard today

I'm up almost 20 pounds so that's is a lot to ask 

Debating stopping cycle and going on a cruise of 250 test e every 10 days  until march then ill blast again with some halo

Input?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 11, 2012)

Finishing off my prolactrone as the deca clears out of my system

Started cruise Friday night 250 mg every 10 days

Wish me luck


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Nov 14, 2012)




----------

